# Fat Guy's DIY Acrylic Risers for LED Strip



## Quint (Mar 24, 2019)

Looks good, I gotta do something similar one of these days.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Man I thought of something like this before. It's nice to see a final product. Nice work!


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Quint said:


> Looks good, I gotta do something similar one of these days.


Thanks! It has made a huge improvement on the light distribution. Very glad I made them.

Bump:


Quint said:


> Looks good, I gotta do something similar one of these days.


Thanks!! I'm super glad that I made these.


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

Square extruded rod would work better for center piece, actually has a slight concave on side for glue channel. 

As you found out it’s almost impossible to sandwich flat pieces and not get bubbles.


----------



## sick1166 (May 8, 2017)

well to get no air bubbles you need weld on 4 glue
hut that turned out great and affordable


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

DaveKS said:


> Square extruded rod would work better for center piece, actually has a slight concave on side for glue channel.
> 
> As you found out it’s almost impossible to sandwich flat pieces and not get bubbles.


Totally! That was actually my original plan was to do this with square rods, but all in all I'm happy I went in this direction. I think though that using the square rods would've been cheaper. A store around here sells 3/4" ones at $1.15 a foot. The air bubbles don't bother me as I thought they would. They almost look intentional and give a sort of wet look. The best part so far is the spread of light. It really has made a difference with plant growth and algae.




sick1166 said:


> well to get no air bubbles you need weld on 4 glue
> hut that turned out great and affordable


Thanks! I'm happy how it turned out too. First time working with this kind of glue/diy project. Much appreciated :grin2:


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Ended up changing my led setup to the Fluval 3.0. These risers that I made do wonders for the light on my tank because the fluval 3.0 is built to sit directly on top of the tank or suspended from a bracket above. For the longest time I was debating spending more and getting a twinstar or chihiros because of the riser setup. Extremely happy with the how the risers allow me use the Fluval light to its full potential without sacrificing aesthetics...plus saving money going DIY


----------

